# Showing a newbie



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

How exciting! Good luck! I would say, just do your best and like you said, its a learning experience. I don't think she will be bored because she will have so many distractions to think about. Just concentrate and try to have fun with it. Keep positive! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Most of the time in a flat class, you wont change direction across the diagonal, but do a show reverse. A show reverse is a tear drop shaped move. When asked for it, you move your horse off the rail at a slight angle for several steps then make a half circle towards the rail, and presto, you have changed direction. One of my coaches always says 3 steps off the rail, but I ride a taller horse and dont think that 3 steps would make a comfortable half circle for him, so I angle out a few steps further._

_If she does get bored on the rail, there is no rule (That I know of) that says you cannot circle your horse if needed. _


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

In our schooling shows they want you to do a diagonal change or cut completely across the arena following the horse in front. It's a new rule that minimizes horses running into each other. So I'm just trying to think of ways to keep her focused and not swinging her hind out. I'm also going to get her chiro work when my chiropractor gets back into town because that should help if she's wonky or something. Last year they didn't have a rule for reversing so my trainer said pivot or 3 feet off the rail. 

If I need to circle her to get her focused I would like to. Maybe I should email the people putting on the series?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Really? Thats interesting.... I've only done schooling shows and the judges always ask for a reverse. Not everyone does the tear drop thing, that was just what our coach wants us to do, but several other barns do the same thing. I would think more people would run into each other going across the diagonal then walking in what is pretty much a small circle._

_Why wouldnt you be able to circle her? If there was a group of people all bunched together, but an opening on the other side....going into a circle would be the easiest way to get into a more open space._


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Circling is not frowned upon in my experience. It's most commonly done like velvet said to space out the horses if they get bunched together. 

Her first show is all about her getting used to the atmosphere and just getting her out there, a learning experience like you said. I wouldn't stress too hard about the little details just try to get the best from her and make it as stress free of an environment as you can. 

I've also never heard of going across the diagonal...


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

They either say reverse which is a change in direction or reverse across the diagonal. Normally if they call a diagonal change there are 10 or more horses in the arena. I remember last year there was a "car wreck" with a reverse at the trot. If it's walking they don't care about how you change but 10+ horses trotting they normally call a diagonal change or say "space out" before they reverse us. 

Other than this place and these judges I haven't done a called diagonal change for a reverse unless it was patterned in a schooling show. Just U-turns.


----------

